# Seitz door strut



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a CI Cipro with a Seitz habitation door. 

The hydraulic strut / damper on the top of the door has failed (leaked) for the second time. The original replacement came via the dealer who is no longer operating.

I have tried three spares companies for a replacement without success, two didn't even bother to reply..

Has anyone here had a similar problem, if so where did you get a replacement or can anyone recommend a supplier of more reliable struts.

Thanks

John


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine is cream crackered as well.

So, I shall do us both a favour and bump this thread back to the top of the pile.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

hi, there is a company that has industrial gas springs at this link
http://www.sgs-engineering.com/shop/categories/search/gas-struts

i have got 4 in my garage from my days on the tools as a fridge engineer, they were used on the deli counter display glasses on the front pane of glass to hold them up, may not be any good as they are quite a stiff operation gas pressure wise, but if you have no joy with the above drop us a line back and your more than welcome to try one

Nigel


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Try Keith Wall of www.uk-caravanrepairs.co.uk in Tipton - he may have one as they are caravan and motorhome breakers - worth a try on the off-chance he has one.

Colin


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies

For info the Sietz part number is BG2078 with a price of £60 plus vat!

Will try some of the suppliers suggested first as this is the second one that has leaked staining the blind with hydraulic fluid.

John


----------

